# Alvin's Continueing Facelift



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi! Guys and Girls

I don't post here to often,but like reading many of the stories and mechanical hints,Alvin is a 2010 Diesel sedan,got him about 18 months ago when I wrote off the Wife's I30,since we couldn't afford another I30 Diesel,Alvin was the next best thing,the wife has now claimed my I30 Diesel and I now drive Alvin.

Great driving car,since I have had him have changed a few things on him,they said you couldn't put a roof rack on a 2010,well I have done it,they said you couldn't fit a roo bar to a 2010,well I have just finished that transformation,still have a few little bodywork tidy ups.

Said you couldn't get cold air induction from the front of the car,fixed that issue,fitting the roo bar sped me along to take care of the cold air induction,would love to get a twin system for him,but you guessed it,they don't make em for the 2010 Diesel,so that's something I am going to have to remedy.

Did manage to get a mild chip for him,standard rims are gone,he has refurbished alloys now,even though Alvins not the best car I have had in all my driving years,he's passable,I do have some pictures in the gallery,being a computer dumbass Not sure how to stick one with this post,yes there is a picture of me in there too,with colour matched hair with our cars,anyhoo enough of my dribble,catch Ya next time


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got pictures?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

@obermd - If you go to his page and look at his album he uploaded, there are photos uploaded, just not posted. See link below 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/103386-just-rick-album6146-alvin.html

Looks pretty good, Just Rick!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Dont know why it posted twice...

Fixed!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, that's neat! Looks good!


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Wow, that's neat! Looks good!


many thanks sparkman,mags I refurbished,centrecaps for mags I made,Roof rack I hand made(never take on a job like that again)Roo bar I retrofitted off of a Holden Rodeo,fabricated all the mounting brackets,installed my own DRL's,all lighting on the front is all LED,just a little over 200,000 Lumens of light,I do a l9ot of country night driving,so yep I like to see whats in front of me.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

I LOVE the way that front end looks!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

Love the cow pusher :10:


----------

